# Hillman or Split Jaw Clamps



## jhking52 (May 6, 2011)

Looking for user comments on Hillman vs Split Jaw bridge clamps.

I need a quick connect solution for a lift out section of outdoor track (probably will be a commercial brand of code 332)

John in Maryland


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Split Jaw. So unfortunately I can't comment on Hillman.

I remove all off our switch tracks and two bridge track sections for the winter. The Split Jaw clamps make it easy by simply unscrewing the rail clamp and then I lift out the section of track. Been doing this for many years without any problems.

I chose Split Jaw because they make code 250 stainless steel joiners. Hillman doesn't have code 250 clamps in stainless, so that's why I went with Split Jaw.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The bridge clamps are different animals. I have both manufacturers. 

I use regular split jaw clamps on the rest of my railroad, I prefer the 2 independent jaws. I also prefer the larger diameter hex screw and the larger allen wrench. 

But on the bridge clamps I prefer the hillmans way over the split jaw. The hillmans clamp down on the rails tight and have a spring loaded ball to adjust. 

The split jaws have to have a balance of tension between one of the main screws and the spring loaded ball. Bottom line, more tweaky and don't hold the "adjustment" as well. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Used Hillman for my entire layout. Never had any problems in 10 years


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Split jaw, never had an issue. Split jaw website isn't updated . If you call they answer right away and he is a very knowledgeable guy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember this is specifically about bridge clamps... 

Anyone else have a comment on bridge clamps? 

Greg


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I have both. Used Hillmans but when I needed more, store was out of them so I got some Split=Jaws, both work alright but still prefer Hillmans.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 20 Sep 2012 10:59 AM 
Remember this is specifically about bridge clamps... 

Anyone else have a comment on bridge clamps? 

Greg 

I'm assuming this just about a lift out bridge? Our can be lifted out once opened. 
Ours is a turn style type..... and only thing we could use was a Hillman that we had help them make this for a stock item. 
Richard H. works with us for about a week trying to fugue out how to make one that will lock in. 
Not sure now that the business has been sold and new owner is still stocking the item, but it is a bridge clamp tho.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the OP specified a lift out section. 

I understand you had a very specialized application where the bridge was set for 2 different types of through traffic, normal and underwater? 

(inside joke guys, but you see the reference in Noel's signature) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, what is a bridge clamp?

I use standard rail clamps for the track on my bridge. To remove the bridge I simply unscrew the rail clamp and lift the whole thing out...track and bridge together.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One side stays permanently clamped to the rail, the other side allows you to lift out track easily with no tools. The spring loaded plunger retains the rail and helps electrical contact.

Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for the info and pic Greg.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone got a good close up pic of both together. I assume the above is split jaw.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry Mickey, read the 3rd post from the beginning, Greg's pic is the Hillmans which he prefers. 

Seasons Greetings 

John


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

I have used Hillman's clamps for 12 years with no problems. Would recommend them highly! 
Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can find a pic of the SJ, but it won't tell the whole story, they just do not adjust as well, basically when you get the tight on one rail end, the other end is too tight and that end cannot lift out easily. Kind of defeats the purpose to have to bring a wrench. 

Greg


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

John, I don't see a pic at all on post &. I see where he did put a pic on a later post so I assume that's Hillman.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I screwed up... the pic above... 11th post is the Split Jaw... 

You can see though what I was describing... the 2 screws on the left in the lift out section, if you tighten them all the way, they will clamp the base of the rail, making it too tight. Loosen them and then the whole side is loose. 

It should be designed to be set for the rail foot width, and then the spring tension set by the screw. It just does not work well... tight screws, rail foot does not fit... loose and the thing does not work reliably. 

Hillman below:


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By mickey on 18 Dec 2012 07:16 PM 
John, I don't see a pic at all on post &. I see where he did put a pic on a later post so I assume that's Hillman. 

You are correct. He did the description there...As you see in his later post... I should have kept out of it







Ignorance WAS bliss. ...









Going back to the shadows now....
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The damn things all look the same at 4 feet! 

Anyway, I bought both types to find which worked the best for me. 

YMMV... 

Greg


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So on the Hilmann, when you set the track in, does that pin spring across or you pull it ack as you set the track in or what?


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

John, remember......who knows but the Shadow knows.......now I'm dating myself.....


----------

